# Sign-flying van odyssey 2016



## Jram (Jan 2, 2016)

Well, I left Puyallup, Washington at the end of October, hung out in Phoenix for a month, got to Austin a few days after Thanksgiving. Now thinking of heading up to Colorado to soak in some of the hot springs, just trying to iron out the details of how to fund this road trip... Yes, as the title indicates, I am considering flying signs as a sole means of finance. Been trying to sell my very rare '79 Ford econoline Vemco V-drive, to no avail...


----------



## grief1989 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yo, pick me up on your way to CO lol. I'm about five hours north of you.


----------



## Jram (Jan 2, 2016)

Myself, my uncle, my dog and all our stuff, no more room, sorry homie...


----------



## grief1989 (Jan 2, 2016)

no worries brother. safe travels!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 3, 2016)

how much are you selling the van for? i'm in the market for a van, what makes this one so rare?


----------



## Jram (Jan 3, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> how much are you selling the van for? i'm in the market for a van, what makes this one so rare?



Vemco V-drive is a special 4-wheel drive system where the front wheels each have their own driveshaft and hub. There were only 250 Fords and around 1,100 Chevys made in the late '70's with this setup. I want to get as much as I can for it. Since it is so rare, I'm not really sure what price the market will bear, or even IF there is any market at all.. I would think a rare car collector would love something like this... Dana Spicer, the original designer of the V-drive sold it to Vemco, who in turn built the systems for Ford and Chevy in the late '70's. Vemco has been out of business for a few years now, which makes getting some parts a challenge....


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 4, 2016)

sounds like it's out of my price range. i need something with a extended roof anyways.


----------



## Jram (Jan 4, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> sounds like it's out of my price range. i need something with a extended roof anyways.



It's out of my price range, too. It's funny how I ended up with it. About a year ago, I found a free 1988 Holiday Rambler motorhome that someone was just giving away for free on Craigslist. It had been sitting for 10 years, so I had to get it running again (which wasn't that hard), and clean it up a little, then I ended up trading it for this van I got.... Thankyou, CL!!!


----------



## Cpchristoff (Jan 16, 2016)

Jram said:


> Well, I left Puyallup, Washington at the end of October, hung out in Phoenix for a month, got to Austin a few days after Thanksgiving. Now thinking of heading up to Colorado to soak in some of the hot springs, just trying to iron out the details of how to fund this road trip... Yes, as the title indicates, I am considering flying signs as a sole means of finance. Been trying to sell my very rare '79 Ford econoline Vemco V-drive, to no avail...



If your heading to CO for hot springs make sure to hit conundrum hot springs. A nice long hike out to it but its always a party up there. That does lessen the natural feel a bit so try some less popular ones that haven't been ravaged by the internet. Glenwood is the easy target of course too. Have fun and stay warm if you're heading there any time soon!


----------

